# Duda sobre conexión de arrancador de motor trifasico



## timh (Ene 12, 2012)

Hola pues ando conectando un arrancador para un motor trifasico, pero en el diagrama viene lo siguiente:

¡ATENCIÖN!

Alimentar la tension de fuerza 220 o 440 en L1,L2,L3

a)Si la bobina es para 115V y la alimentación de fuerza es de 220V retirar en puente entre 1 y K1 y conectar el neutro del sistema en K1.

Me podrian por favor explicar un poco a que se refiere?

Nota: Como puedo saber para que voltaje es la bobina, he buscado en la caja del arrancador y en las etiquetas pero no viene nada, el arrancador es un siemens de la serie 3RS


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2012)

que tensión ay en toluca ?


----------



## powerful (Ene 12, 2012)

envá el diagrama


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2012)

> Nota: Como puedo saber para que voltaje es la bobina, he buscado en la caja del arrancador y en las etiquetas pero no viene nada, el arrancador es un siemens de la serie 3RS


supongo que la bobina viene de 110 volt y solo ay que quitar el puente entre 1 y K1 y conectar el neutro del sistema en K1. si es para conectarlo en 110 
para 220 no ay que retirar ningún puente

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ya se la bovina viene para 110 y 220 y depende la tensión se quita o no el puente¡¡¡¡¡¡





powerful dijo:


> enviá el diagrama



envía el diagrama


----------



## capitanp (Ene 12, 2012)

> a)Si la bobina es para 115V y la alimentación de fuerza es de 220V retirar en puente entre 1 y K1 y conectar el neutro del sistema en K1.


 
ESto es para darle la tension nominal a la bobina del contactor


----------



## zxeth (Ene 12, 2012)

sacale una foto a las borneras y a el esquema. Que tension tenes en tu cuidad? 110v, 220v, 380v? L1, L2 y L3 son las bobinas a las que se les pone una fase distinta a cada una, y K1, K2 y K3 son el neutro para arrancar el motor en estrella (en el caso de tener una trifasica de 380v se arranca en 3 x 220, osea en estrella, para que consuma mas intensidad y tenga mas torque de arranque). Mientras que si lo queres arrancar en triangulo el motor tiene menos torque y capaz que ni siquiera arranca si necesita vencer una gran masa como la de los volantes, para conectarlo en triangulo entre los bornes k1 k2 y k3 hay 3 chapas que los entreconecta cuando esta en estrella, estas chapas se tienen que sacar y poner entre L1 y k1, L2 y k2 y L3 y K3.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 12, 2012)

@zxeth Nada que ver, la nomenclatura en las borneras del motor son UVW/uvw o UVW/U1V1W1 o U1V1W1/U2V2W2

En caso de tener 380V en las red electrica arrancas el motor en 380V si lo arrancas en menos se quema

si en la chapa del motor dice 220/380 indica que va a funcionar en 220 en delta(triangulo) y en 380 en estrella

El arranque estrella-triangulo se utiliza para reducir la corriente de arranque sobre la linea de distribusion

*las indicaciones puestas en el hilo corresponden a el comando para hacerlo arrancar, el cual es ajustable a la tension de red*

-pegue mal-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2012)

yo entendé que el timh 
solo tiene la duda sobre el puente de la bovina y los puentes que ay que sacar o no,depende la tensión de toluca,su ciudad
no si la conexión del motor es tipo estrella o triangulo


----------



## zxeth (Ene 13, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> @zxeth Nada que ver, la nomenclatura en las borneras del motor son UVW/uvw o UVW/U1V1W1 o U1V1W1/U2V2W2
> 
> En caso de tener 380V en las red electrica arrancas el motor en 380V si lo arrancas en menos se quema
> 
> ...





Las borneras no son todas iguales. En este caso si leerias el enunciado es K y L.

En argentina (tension domiciliaria 220v e industrial 380v) el motor en ESTRELLA arranca en 3 x 220 para reducir la CAIDA DE TENSION, osea entre una fase y el neutro (mira el esquema de una coneccion estrella), una vez pasados los 3 segundos cuando el motor llego al par maximo donde pudo hacer girar la masa que tiene acoplada el circuito pasa a TRIANGULO. En esta conexión cada bobina tiene 380v. No se arranca en triangulo porque hace caer la tension en las lineas, no la corriente. 
ZXY en este esquema serian K1, K2 y K3 en el esquema que tiene timh en el motor, y UVW serian L1, L2 y L3.

La mayoria de los motores trifasicos de hoy en dia se pueden arrancar en estrella triangulo










Y un motor trifasico si se puede conectar a una tension reducida monofasica con un capacitor sin que se queme. El esquema es el siguiente


----------



## capitanp (Ene 13, 2012)

> Y un motor trifasico si se puede conectar a una tension reducida monofasica con un capacitor sin que se queme. El esquema es el siguiente


 

ESto sobre todo punto de vista es una chancada


Los motores 220/380V en argentina no pueden tener arranque estrella triangulo




> En esta conexión cada bobina tiene 380v. No se arranca en triangulo porque hace caer la tension en las lineas, no la corriente


 

Creo que tenes algunos conceptos basicos errados
o quizas sea la comprension de texto 




> El arranque estrella-triangulo se utiliza para reducir la corriente de arranque sobre la linea de distribusion


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 13, 2012)

> Los motores 220/380V en argentina no pueden tener arranque estrella triangulo


yo nunca vi esos motores configurados en arranque estrella triangulo,pero si e visto con el capacitor conectado a 220 v ,funciona pero no con toda la fuerza


----------



## zxeth (Ene 14, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> ESto sobre todo punto de vista es una chancada


 
La conexion de un motor trifasico con capacitor no es ninguna chanchada, si se tiene que usar se tiene que usar. Yo por 12 anios (no tengo enie) tube agujereadoras pesadas y sierras circulares para cortar aluminio en casa porque las compramos en un remate a 2 pesos practicamente, los motores de estas herramientas eran trifasicas y cada motor monofasico en la epoca del corralito salian FORTUNAS. con el capacitor andubieron 10 puntos, ahora que tengo el taller usamos la trifasica del motor directamente.





capitanp dijo:


> Los motores 220/380V en argentina no pueden tener arranque estrella triangulo


 
 No todos los motores son iguales, los motores grandes para conectarlos en estrella triangulo tienen que ser de 380v/660v, si queres para cuando vuelva de vacaciones te puedo mandar varias fotos de motores con arranque estrella triangulo. En mi taller tengo 2 prensas hidraulicas, una con un motor de 7,5hp y otra con un motor de 15hp. yo les hice las conecciones de arranque, y en el taller donde trabaja mi viejo tambien hay 3 prensas mecanicas y 1 hidraulica, las 3 mecanicas tienen 10hp y la hidraulica 20hp, a esos les tube que poner arranque por tiristores pero los compre echos porque tambien tenian proteccion contra fase, regulador de rpm con display y programas de arranque, no los tube que comprar yo por eso los puse





capitanp dijo:


> Creo que tenes algunos conceptos basicos errados
> o quizas sea la comprension de texto



Que eso lo decida algun moderador, lo que escribi me lo enseniaron mas de 10 veces en mi vida desde electricidad de 2do hasta electricidad de 4rto, mas tecnologia de 5to y 6to, mas todas las veces que trabaje con alguien mucho mayor que yo que se me pone a hablar cuando estoy trabajando, esos "supervisores del mate".

El arranque por tension reducida no es ninguna violacion a la electronica, la conexion estrella tampoco consume mas corriente todo el tiempo que esta conectado el motor, solo consume mas corriente al arranque del motor, en eso no me explique bien, ese es el consumo que se trata de preevenir o en realidad bajar ya que no se puede evitar, el consumo de corriente va a ser menor en cuanto la tension sea menor, Osea por ley de ohms V/R=I.. Si hacemos un pequenio estudio, cuando la tension se reduzca la intensidad tambien, si reducimos la intensidad, en el momento del arranque se va a consumir de 3 a 7 veces la intensidad que se consume con los 220v y no lo que realmente tendria que consumir con los 380v evitando asi la gran caida de tension debido al consumo de corriente de las lineas.



Y para terminar de explicar aca estan las grandes palabras de fogo



Fogonazo dijo:


> La intensidad en el momento de arranque puedee estar entre 3 a 7 veces la nominal.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16138.html






Fogonazo dijo:


> El estrella triangulo o estrella delta es uno de los 9 sistemas de arranque de grandes motores trifasicos, pertenece al grupo de los de tension reducida, consiste en aplicar al motor en el momento del arranque una tension mas reducida que durante el funcionamiento normal.
> El metodo de este sistema es mediante contactores cambiar el conexionado de las bobinas del motor llevandolo de una conexión estrella (supongamos 3 * 220 VCA) a la de trabajo (3 * 380 VCA)
> El sistema de arranque consta de 1 contactor general, un timer que regula el tiempo durante el cual el motor se manteiene en conexión estrella y pasa a triangulo y 2 contactores de maniobra que son los que cambian la conccion de las bobinas del motor.
> Todo este aparataje sirve para limitar el pico de intensidad de arranque del motor que puede ser hasta 7 veces el de intensidad de funcionamiento.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 14, 2012)

zxeth dijo:


> Las borneras no son todas iguales. En este caso si leerias el enunciado es K y L.
> 
> En argentina (tension domiciliaria 220v e industrial 380v) el motor en ESTRELLA arranca en 3 x 220 para reducir la CAIDA DE TENSION, osea entre una fase y el neutro (mira el esquema de una coneccion estrella), una vez pasados los 3 segundos cuando el motor llego al par maximo donde pudo hacer girar la masa que tiene acoplada el circuito pasa a TRIANGULO. En esta conexión cada bobina tiene 380v. No se arranca en triangulo porque hace caer la tension en las lineas, no la corriente.
> ZXY en este esquema serian K1, K2 y K3 en el esquema que tiene timh en el motor, y UVW serian L1, L2 y L3.
> ...



Amigo, el conexionado que ofreces solo es conveniente hasta motores de 1HP.



Lo que comenta el colega capitanp, en cierta forma tiene razon "Los motores 220/380V en argentina no pueden tener arranque estrella triangulo".
Pues si un motor tiene inscripta en su placa el sig. dato 220/380. Pues puede conectarse en modo triangulo a 220V., o bien conectado a 380V. en modo estrella.
Si el motor tiene la inscripcion 380/  600 o 660V. puede conectarse en modo triangulo a 380V. y obviamente se conecta en modo estrella a 600 o 660V.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 14, 2012)

Y seguimos errando en los conseptos basicos....




> si reducimos la intensidad, en el momento del arranque se va a consumir de 3 a 7 veces la intensidad que se consume con los 220v y no lo que realmente tendria que consumir con los 380v evitando asi la gran caida de tension debido al consumo de corriente de las lineas.


 

Aca esta la respuesta



> Todo este aparataje sirve para limitar el pico de intensidad de arranque del motor que puede ser hasta 7 veces el de intensidad de funcionamiento.


 
La caida de tension es una consecuencia del aumento de corriente en el arranque, solo es excesiva en instalaciones mal dimencionadas


----------

